# Swordfish at the Hilltops



## Capt. Lowtide (Jun 30, 2004)

I am considering an overnight trip out to the Hilltops in January or February. Looking for a "buddy boat/boats," anybody interested. Possibly we could make a 2Cool event out of this...First Ever 2Cool Mid-Coast Sword Tourney.


----------



## teckersley (May 25, 2004)

Count me in...if she is put back together. I can probably put a full crew together. Otherwise, I would have 1 or 2 open spots.


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

How far offshore is that? I dont have my map here at work. I could probably get the 27 WC out there. We should have it broke in by then. He picked it up and sent it too tropical marine to have new power heads put on under warranty cause the compression was low on two cylinders and it has a factory recall on that.


----------



## CaptDoug (May 24, 2004)

Anybody needing a crew I would be more than happy to tag along and pitch in on expenses!


----------



## Capt. Lowtide (Jun 30, 2004)

I beleive we would be looking at a run of 75 miles or so equal distance from Matagorda, PO'C & Port A. Tequila should put everyone in that vicinity and it would make a good rendezvous spot or we could shoot for Falcon Nest and head deep from there (may be a better idea.) 
The best time for swords is either full or new moon, but I'm game to go whenever the weather allows.


----------



## Capt. Lowtide (Jun 30, 2004)

check out the forum on www.swordfishingcentral.com for some good info


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I fish out of a 27-ft Contender or a 31-ft Ocean master but as y'all know weather windows for these sized boats are limited that time of year. We come out of Port A. We will likely be out there if weather is good.


----------



## Santiago (May 21, 2004)

Better have a wheelhouse, no center consoles this time of year.


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

Center Console all the way. With some vinyl of course and rain wear.


----------



## Santiago (May 21, 2004)

Argo said:


> Center Console all the way. With some vinyl of course and rain wear.


With a coffee maker?


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

portable heater in the toilet console, you can fit 3 in the console head, right?


----------



## JOKERSWILD (May 21, 2004)

now that is way tooooo friendly for me ......unless it is a gals trip...did we say tuna ?


----------



## tropicalsun (May 21, 2004)

*Sounds good!*

If this happens after the 16th of January count me in.
Haven't caught a broadbill since I moved here...well...really haven't fished for 'em either.

Tropicalsun
Rob


----------



## Capt. Lowtide (Jun 30, 2004)

I was thinking about the trip more last night and remembered that the fronts will start spacing apart better in February. I used to commercial fish snapper around the full moon in February years ago and we usually had good seas and spanked the fish. We all need to keep in touch and make safe plans.


----------



## makoclay (May 25, 2004)

*swords*

Count me in, I have a 26' Mako with twin 200hp Yamaha's. I am not sure if I have the range or not, I have only fished as far as tequila once but I had to pack extra fuel. If I run a little short, I keep a really nice bridle for the front end of my boat. Whenever I am towed in, I am always confident that I am not doing damage to my boat by pulling on the cleats too hard.

Ya'll keep me posted.


----------



## Capt. Lowtide (Jun 30, 2004)

Are you back in the states now Makoclay?


----------



## makoclay (May 25, 2004)

*states*

Actually no, I am sitting in the Marriot hotel in Rio de Janeiro. Believe it or not, I would prefer to be swatting mosquitos in El Campo, but so be it. There are worse places to work. I will be moving to Vitoria, Brazil in a week. I hope to do some fishing if my work schedule allows it. I went there a month ago and tried to get into a dock where they were having a marlin tourney but they wouldn't let me in. I tried to explain to them how important I am but they weren't buying it. In Brazil, private fishing docks are ran like country clubs and you have to pay membership dues. It was the hardest thing I have ever had to do, I had to turn around and walk away from sportfishers backing up to the dock and thongs!!!


----------



## Capt. Lowtide (Jun 30, 2004)

That sux, I've heard that there are only two classes down there in sportfishing... filthy rich and filthy rich. At least you don't have to be a "member" to see thongs at the beach...or do you?


----------



## teckersley (May 25, 2004)

For all those that are intersted in this trip. Can I offer up a suggestion. Looking at maps, the hilltops are about 6-7 miles due south of Tequila so anyone who has made it there should not have any problems but what is uncertain is the weather. What works well for me is to plan a trip in advance with all involved or interested so all that remains is a green light. What do you guys think about getting together sometime prior? We can all bring our maps, drink a few beers, meet some new folks and get a plan together.


----------



## teckersley (May 25, 2004)

Oh yeah and one other thing. Those interested in crew spots could show up too. We can pool together empty spots to help with expenses. If nothing else, everyone can meet some new folks for future crew spots. I know I could use some "on call" crew...my normal crowd is not known for their planning abilities.


----------



## Blue Water Roughneck (May 22, 2004)

MakaClay,
I hope you are back in the states for a run to the Hilltops. I may need to a hop a ride with you since the new boat wont be in by then. I would really like to participate with everyone and share a few lessons learned. My ultimate goal is to learn how to target and catch Swordfish so as to have another option while just drifting around at night after a day of trolling. If you are out waiting 10 to 12 hours or so for the sun to come up you might as well have a line or two in the water.

I didnt think anything could stop you from getting next to a few thongs.


----------



## bp fishin(kat-a-lac) (May 21, 2004)

Not to rain on your parade, but has anyone caught a swordfish out of galveston? I heard of a few out of Venice. Sounds like fun, but is it realistic?


----------



## Santiago (May 21, 2004)

bp fishin(kat-a-lac) said:


> Not to rain on your parade, but has anyone caught a swordfish out of galveston? I heard of a few out of Venice. Sounds like fun, but is it realistic?


Anytime you're off the continental shelf it's sword country!


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

Even if there are no swords biting, I am sure there are plenty of other fish that would be willing to bite the end of a line.


----------



## Sight Cast (May 24, 2004)

Argo, what kind of boat are you getting? So much for replacing the engines?


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

No, My good fishing partner has disgarded his 25 mako and just picked up his 27 world cat. It is having the powerheads and shortblocks replaced for free under warranty because of a recall from honda and will be ready to roll in 2 weeks. We are going to break them in on canyon lake. He only goes fishing when I am available because he is not comfortable piloting his own boat and I give him confidence which is fine by me. When he is too busy is when I would take my boat but he is usually down for 2 trips a month when he is up and running. His mako had major hull delamination in July and I blew my motor in August so it has been a while. We will be heading to baker in early jan for the first offshore shakedown and work our way from thereon future dates like this hilltop trip. I have never worked furuno electronics so there will be a learning curve on this new boat cause it has the full package. That and it is a cat and my understanding is that they ride much different when under way than a mono hull like I am used to. Anyhow, I am still building my project boat but I am doing my circle driveway first which I am doing this weekend and next. then with the next window of good weather I will sand and paint my boat since I just got the bracket on friday for the twins. After that I am putting a pool in the backyard in spring followed by the repower mid summer of my boat with the twins. Pretty hefty honey doooooooooo list there eh? oh and BTW, I do the labor myself on all projects excavation for the driveway, lay the cobblestone and the retaining wall. Digging the hole for the pool, laying the crete and plumbing and liner. Also painting the boat too. I work in an office all day and need some good old fashion work like I was used too so that I can relax a bit.


----------



## Capt. Lowtide (Jun 30, 2004)

Game On, I like your suggestions on getting together before and compare notes. I'm always up to drink a few cold ones and talk fishing.


----------



## teckersley (May 25, 2004)

Well Capt. There has not been much other interest yet so I guess its just you and I. Maybe once we get soemthing set up, more will join. What works for you? I work in the Galleria area of Houston and live in Humble. Are you anywhere close?


Feel free to chime in fellas...there more the merrier.


----------



## tburns67 (May 25, 2004)

I don't have a boat, but would still be interested, if anyone needs an extra hand/wallet.


----------



## Bayduck (May 22, 2004)

*We'll in if it's after the 16th and the weather is right.*

May hit an AJ/Grouper hole or two, as well.


----------



## pacontender (Jun 26, 2004)

I would be interested in trying for a swordy. Hopefully I will get some time away from the ranch to finish the boat.


----------



## Capt. Lowtide (Jun 30, 2004)

Game On, looks like more folks will be chiming in.

As far as location, I live in Victoria, work in Aransas Pass and fish out of POC & Port A. Maybe we could get a group together somewhere in the middle after the holidays.

To make the trip I was planning to borrow a boat, mine doesn't have the range, but I will not know until we get closer.

Has anyone checked out www.swordfishingcentral.com yet? The contributors have a ton of good info listed.


----------



## teckersley (May 25, 2004)

We can look at that or possibly meeting in two areas to accomodate the folks from different towns. It may be eassier if we dont all have to drive somewhere. Then just post the group consensus and wait for the wether to treat us right.

I did go to that website, there is a lot of good info on there. Hopefully some folks here won't see the pictures though...wouldnt want to get that one started up again.

Anyway, lets see what peoples preference is as to meeting places and we will go from there.

Looks like Bayduck is interested too...this will be a good time.


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

Someone say fishing trip??? When, where?


----------



## dlove (Aug 26, 2004)

I would be interested in that trip I have a couple of through hull lights might work good out there. Furthest I've taken the boat so far is tequila.


----------



## Capt. Lowtide (Jun 30, 2004)

This is coming along good, so far we have possibly nine boats to include; myself, pacontender, dlove, Game On!, tropicalsun, Argo, makoclay, FlakMan and bayduck. 

This is how the guys in Florida pioneered the fishery off The Wall in the seventies...bunch of good 'ol guys getting together to help each other locate and catch fish. Thanks for all of the interest so far, I'm looking forward to the trip


----------



## jedi243 (Sep 4, 2004)

*Swordfishing*

I would love to go if someone has a spot. Caught my first sword 2 weeks ago off Palm Beach. It was a nice lil 60 lber. Can bring swording specific terminal gear if needed.


----------



## tropicalsun (May 21, 2004)

Where are we in this? STill on?


Tropicalsun
Rob


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

bp fishin(kat-a-lac) said:


> Not to rain on your parade, but has anyone caught a swordfish out of galveston? I heard of a few out of Venice. Sounds like fun, but is it realistic?


 An AC'er caught one at the floaters last year.


----------



## Captin.kid (Oct 11, 2004)

Snagged 
When do you sleep???


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

Captin.kid said:


> Snagged
> When do you sleep???


 About two hours at a time.


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

yeah, hes retired.


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

Argo said:


> yeah, hes retired.


Argo,
I lead a dogs life!.....Eat when I'm hungry, sleep when I can and play when I want to.


----------



## JOKERSWILD (May 21, 2004)

I know a sword was landed at the Auger several years ago
joker


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

Max landed his at the floaters on a 60 hour tuna run.


----------



## StarlinMarlin (Aug 3, 2004)

*Swordfish*

This is a picture of a swordfish my brother Alan caught while we were fishing out of Freeport a couple of years ago. We were, believe it or not, in about 80 feet of water trolling a weedline for kingfish and dolphin when the little dart took a softhead chugger trolled off of the transom on a flatline.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

There's plenty of swords out of texas. We hooked up on one at nancen one night during August Billfish Classic. Another boat lost one off the boomvang buoy the same night. Tried a couple times on A Few Dollars Mas with no luck, but a Bert, Booby Trap, has pretty reliable success, and there has been at least a couple caught on the Cervesas, Cervesa rock


----------



## Mike in Woodlands (May 21, 2004)

Newman and I might be interested in this trip if we are in town.

I have been off the board for a few months, but we were talking about fishing the Hilltops over dinner tonight, and here this thread is!

Also interested in meeting with others making the trip if in town.


----------



## dlove (Aug 26, 2004)

Anyone have any idea of a date yet for the sword hunt?


----------



## MARLIN-IN-THE-BOX (Jan 6, 2005)

Count Me Inn. Would Not Miss It For All The Trout In The Bays.


----------



## Capt. Lowtide (Jun 30, 2004)

I've been offline for about a month now. I'm still interested in making an all-nighter if i can get a boat. Let's put our heads together and make some plans- Curtiss


----------



## pacontender (Jun 26, 2004)

Push those guys to get my boat ready and we can use mine.


----------



## MARLIN-IN-THE-BOX (Jan 6, 2005)

Does anyone have a extra spot on there boat? I would really appreciate it.
brazos


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

let me borrow a couple of fourstroke 150s for the summer and we can use mine every freakin weekend to go out there.


----------



## Capt. Lowtide (Jun 30, 2004)

Mike, I'm trying the best I can...I hate seeing your boat sit there!


----------



## teckersley (May 25, 2004)

Waiting on one last part and I should be ready to go. Would likely have 1 or 2 spots. Specially if this happens during the week.


----------

